# New Here, Need Help!



## Kukrii (Oct 31, 2017)

Hello all! I’m new here, I just had some questions. 
I’ve had 2 Ringneck doves for around two years, and I think I may make a move to pigeons. I love my two doves very much, but they just aren’t what I was/am looking for in a bird. My doves, whom I’ve dubbed Klaus and Scooter, are very skittish. Always have been. They were hand-raised, and a sort of ‘oops’ babies, who I got from my friend after having an initial interest in doves/pigeons. Although, they’re skittish and spook to the point of flipping out whenever someone enters the room. I’m really worried that they’re going to break something (wing, beak etc)! I have never touched them in an abusive way, nor have I forced them to do anything, and I do not use negative reinforcement. I move slowly and calmly when around them. I love them, but they won’t even step up and it’s been a good few years. I was just wondering, would it be possible to re-home them and adopt a pigeon or two? I would preferably like one male pigeon, I would like a bond with a bird. Doves, I’ve heard are a lot more skittish by nature than pigeons are. I have tried treats, sitting around them, talking quietly, cooing to them, nothing has worked. It has just gotten to the point where it takes forever to get them back in their cage when I suddenly need to leave, or in the case of an emergency, because I can’t get anywhere near them. I promise I have never hurt or yelled or anything at them when frustrated with them. I will not forcefully chase them. Are pigeons a lot different than doves? Do they need significantly different care? Side note, the male dove I have at the moment is recovering from an injury to the top of his head from spooking at my sister-who simply came in to give me a picture she had made me. I was cleaning their cage and they were perched on my desk.- Could I try and re-home them? My friend, who gave me them originally, said if anything comes up I can always return them. I feel terrible, but I’m not sure what else to do. I can give more info if needed, but I would love a pigeon to bond with. Sorry this was so long! 
Thanks in advance,
Kukrii
PS: I cannot afford any type of parrot currently! Please do not suggest I adopt a parrot. Side note, the doves I currently have get around 2-3 hours out a day, with constant monitoring, but get more on weekends- though they’re almost always in my room where it’s quiet to minimize their spooking. Especially with these guys, droppings are an issue and they can’t leave my room because of it (and the spooking.) With a pigeon trained for pigeon pants, they would get at least 4 hours out a day, if not more. Thanks again! ;m;


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That is why I wouldn't want doves for a pet. It's always better to read up on the pet you are thinking about getting beforehand. But that being said, all pigeons have different personalities and there is no guarantee that it'll be one who wants to bond with you. Pigeons are flock birds and are happier when they have other pigeons to be with. Some do keep them as pets, but keeping only one is lonely for the bird. Just not natural. They live to mate up and raise babies, that is how they are wired. I don't think it fair to keep one lone bird unless for some reason it is a handicapped bird that can't be with others. They are also messy inside. They toss seed all over and molt feathers all over the room.


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

I don't know anything about doves but have read on here how skittish they can be. I must admit it would terrify me if my birds did that in case they hurt themselves. I think they'd be better in an aviary with more of their own kind, perhaps they'd feel safer in a flock. There's an adoption section on here I believe, have a look on the home page and post in there, there may also be bird sanctuaries near you, try googling to find one or perhaps someone on here may know, depending on where you are. 
Pigeons do better in pairs but if you want one I'd suggest a female, my females are much friendlier than my males and I know two people who have lone females that are perfectly content and devoted to their human parents. A male wil coo and coo constantly for a female and even when they have one are still noisy. I woke up today to a right racket with my four males at 5am, I went in and asked what all the fuss was about and they all started dancing as well, lol. They're so funny and sweet but they can be very noisy too.


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

I agree with Jay that they are messy and unless you adapt a feeding pot that they can't throw seed out of they'll throw it everywhere. Moulting is like there's been a pillow fight in their room but I do have seven so I expect that and they don't moult all the time. No matter what mess they make they are worth it and comparing them to a dog that you have to exercise daily in all weathers, feed and pick up after them, pigeons are a lot less hassle and are so adorable too. 
I don't know what it is about them but having them fly to you when you enter the room and follow you as you work is so satisfying and beautiful. I think it's because birds don't generally do that and it's quite an honour when they do. 
They give me peace in times of stress like my dogs cannot. It's hard to explain but they're very special imo.


----------



## Kukrii (Oct 31, 2017)

Very true, I'm very used to messes aha x3 I've worked with many different animals. And I did plenty of research on doves, and most articles said they were friendly and very docile, and loved attention- they were clearly wrong. And yea, I'll definitely consider a female! Can they bond with owners if with another pigeons? I've heard they will not, and I've heard that a lone pigeon will accept it's human family as their flock, and can be quite content.


----------



## bootface (Jun 29, 2017)

My bonded pigeons are much friendlier with me than the singletons. I think it just makes them more confident in everything, plus they’ll follow the bravest ones’ lead. None of my pigeons actually like me though

I don’t think it’s fair to rehome the doves unless the living situation at the new home is much better. They might be skittish but you are the human they trust the most out of anyone.


----------



## Kukrii (Oct 31, 2017)

Ah, that makes sense. The living situation would be better, I have a friend who has volunteered to take them. She has an outdoor aviary with a few other doves! 
And they do? I've heard the opposite :0 Maybe I read wrong. Would adopting only one be an issue? Of course, I can always get a pair if needed. 
Sorry for so many questions!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I actually would not choose a female. A lone female can be awful. When they get hormonal they will drive you nuts. Believe me. When they mature and want a mate, you will be viewed as their mate. They will call for you, and will stick to you like velcro. Some of them just don't stop. Been there done that. Until you have experienced it, it's hard to understand. Give me a male any day! LOL.
But they all live to pair up and breed. Alone isn't natural for them.


----------



## Kukrii (Oct 31, 2017)

Aha, makes sense! I've known people with lone pigeons that seem fine- I'm able to get a pair, just would like a bond yay, Or at least one that likes head scratches.

UPDATE: I will be re-homing the two doves after the holidays, and have found a few pairs of pigeons I am interested in adopting! Specifically looking at Hannah w/ Oakley on Pigeon Diplomacy.


----------



## SRSeedBurners (Jul 22, 2015)

Haa...I was thinking this person needs a parrot, until I read the end of your post. I've had all kinds of birds. There's something about parrots that is way beyond any pigeon or dove. Little children that never grow up and so much in that little head of theirs.


----------



## Kukrii (Oct 31, 2017)

SRSeedBurners said:


> Haa...I was thinking this person needs a parrot, until I read the end of your post. I've had all kinds of birds. There's something about parrots that is way beyond any pigeon or dove. Little children that never grow up and so much in that little head of theirs.


Haha! They're quite the characters, huh? I've worked with a few of them, amazing creatures, I just simply can't afford the little buggers unfortunately.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Those small green cheeked parrots are so cute.


----------



## SRSeedBurners (Jul 22, 2015)

Jay3 said:


> Those small green cheeked parrots are so cute.


Meet Tinkerbell!


----------



## Kukrii (Oct 31, 2017)

Oh, they're precious! Green- cheek conure, correct? Give them a head scratch for me!


----------



## SRSeedBurners (Jul 22, 2015)

Yes, she's a cinnamon (or maybe a pineapple) mutation of the green cheek conure. She was found outside with half her scalp missing. We nursed her back to health and now she thinks she's in charge.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

She's very cute, and I'm sure she is in charge. LOL.


----------

